# My Progress so far



## LOW AND SLOW (Dec 16, 2010)

I had a lot of foam so I figured I would give this a shot,still Under construction of course.


----------



## LOW AND SLOW (Dec 16, 2010)

Found a few things at JoAnns, and local hobby store. Thinking larger trees next time. Train likes to De-rail every so often though on the switches, any suggestions besides cleaning the track and inspection of rails?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

L&S,

Great detailing ... pig and all! I especially like your low-angle photo shots ... they really bring one right into the scale and action.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good LnS. Keep posting the updates.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice Work!!!!


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Neat ideas...what did you use for the water in the waterfall?


----------



## LOW AND SLOW (Dec 16, 2010)

Robes said:


> Neat ideas...what did you use for the water in the waterfall?


I used some clear silicone I had laying around,with help from this thread here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SUgoMJhO1I&feature=player_embedded. I believe a member on this forum posted this awhile ago. Thanks for all the help and Ideas, I just picked up an old Tanker car 6425 so I have been cleaning it up and so far it has worked great. Add A few more trees here to.


----------



## czoom (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice. I would add a bit more. What you have is really amazing though as is.


----------



## LOW AND SLOW (Dec 16, 2010)

Add A video, Sorry for all the poor quality but its a start.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgJJSUAX8YM


----------

